# Shooting glasses?



## Hillclimb (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone have good experiences with a particular brand of shooting glasses?

I've been having problems with sweating and my ESS glasses fogging terribly; on the flat range, and even worse in the shoot house.

I've googled a few reviews, then pulled the glasses up on Amazon and read some of the customer reviews, and it's made me apprehensive on my purchase. 

So far I'm leaning towards the Revision Hellfly.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the Hellfly as well. Revision is a great company that supports us.

With that said, I always come back to Oakley. Their .gov discount program is pretty good as well.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> Anyone have good experiences with a particular brand of shooting glasses?
> 
> I've been having problems with sweating and my ESS glasses fogging terribly; on the flat range, and even worse in the shoot house.
> 
> ...


Do you need optical inserts, or are you just shooting with glasses.

ESS sucks balls,

I have used Revision, and am now running Oakleys.  Both good glasses, more robust than the ESS glasses.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 3, 2014)

My Hellflys finally fell apart after about four years of use (purchased Jan 2011, just retired about a month ago).  I'll probably buy another pair; they did better than my Half Jackets did.

Their CS is top-notch.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 3, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Do you need optical inserts, or are you just shooting with glasses



Just shooting with glasses/eye pro.

I'll probably go with the revisions and an anti fog solution


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

IIRC...  Revision gives a discount to ShadowSpear members....  I have the Hellfly mil package...   nice glasses, and the ability to put moveable Rx lenses behind the protective lenses is nice....  and cost effective.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> Just shooting with glasses/eye pro.
> 
> I'll probably go with the revisions and an anti fog solution


Revisions are good glasses.
I switched to Oakley because the shop making my inserts only does Oakley and ESS, and ESS sucks balls.

x SF Med is correct about a discount.

Look for posts from user Revision, they did offer a Shadow Spear discount, he/she put it in a post.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 3, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> Just shooting with glasses/eye pro.
> 
> I'll probably go with the revisions and an anti fog solution


I have not found an anti-fog solution that's worth anything. What are you using? 
Reed


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 3, 2014)

Reed, catcrap


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 3, 2014)

My Revision glasses held up quite well overseas.  I use them for when I'm out shooting, and my Oakley half jackets when I just want to look pretty.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 3, 2014)

I was bought a few years back by Kim's mom, ESS Cross bows that I used for my anti-vomit glasses at work. I wear what I call AIDs glasses and have been for years. I wanted Oakley's, the sweeps but can't see spending $100 for work glasses. I was wearing UVEX and I think they make shooting glasses that are cheap. The ESS lenses scratch easy and the nose rubber piece is glued in 2 pieces and the glue drys up resulting in nose piece falling apart. Fuck ESS. I did register with Gov-x to see what they have...

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 3, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I was bought a few years back by Kim's mom, ESS Cross bows that I used for my anti-vomit glasses at work. I wear what I call AIDs glasses and have been for years. I wanted Oakley's, the sweeps but can't see spending $100 for work glasses. I was wearing UVEX and I think they make shooting glasses that are cheap. The ESS lenses scratch easy and the nose rubber piece is glued in 2 pieces and the glue drys up resulting in nose piece falling apart. Fuck ESS. I did register with Gov-x to see what they have...
> 
> F.M.



Usstandardissue.com is Oakley's .gov discount site; never pay full retail for Oakleys.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 3, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Usstandardissue.com is Oakley's .gov discount site; never pay full retail for Oakleys.



Forgot about that. Good looking out bro.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Forgot about that. Good looking out bro.
> 
> F.M.



Go to SHOT, go to the Revision booth and chat up the guys there.... you might get a set of sawfly's ....  it's happened before...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2014)

Ballistic M-Frames with 2 lenses for $108 on oakleysidotcom. I'll never buy glasses anywhere else.


----------



## compforce (Dec 13, 2014)

Pilla-Zeiss...











...only $999 
http://pillastore.com/The-Fugitive-Fugtv.htm


----------



## compforce (Dec 13, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Go to SHOT, go to the Revision booth and chat up the guys there.... you might get a set of sawfly's ....  it's happened before...



I have a couple of pairs of sawflys around here somewhere.  You (hillclimb) can have em if I can find em...  I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 13, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Go to SHOT, go to the Revision booth and chat up the guys there.... you might get a set of sawfly's ....  it's happened before...


I'll let you know.

Hahaha


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks everyone for the suggestion, and thanks @compforce . Keeping my fingers crossed.

Got a few things inbound; hoping they don't fog up. May have to buy that Catcrap and see if it's the answer.


----------



## compforce (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, so bad news, good news situation.

I have two complete ESS goggle kits
I found all of the ballistic lenses for my Oakley Half Jackets
I found the MSA issue headset
I found some other stuff that I was wondering about.
I have TONS of lenses and accessories for the sawflys (at least 4 sets), but no frame.

As you may have guessed, that was the bad news.

The good news is that I also found a set of Smith Optics Aegis which you are more than welcome to.  I have the frames and both clear and tinted ballistic lenses.  Let me know if you want them.
http://www.peosoldier.army.mil/equipment/eyewear/smithopticsaegis.asp


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 14, 2014)

compforce said:


> OK, so bad news, good news situation.
> 
> I have two complete ESS goggle kits
> I found all of the ballistic lenses for my Oakley Half Jackets
> ...



I would be if he does not.  Also how would I obtain frames for those other lenses?


----------



## compforce (Dec 14, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I would be if he does not.  Also how would I obtain frames for those other lenses?



He's taking the Aegis. 

You can get replacement frames from Revision http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/sawfly-tx-replacement-frames.html
I don't know if it would be worth it though, the whole kit is only $80  by the time you get done with the SS discount, you'd be better off just buying the kit.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 14, 2014)

compforce said:


> He's taking the Aegis.
> 
> You can get replacement frames from Revision http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/sawfly-tx-replacement-frames.html
> I don't know if it would be worth it though, the whole kit is only $80  by the time you get done with the SS discount, you'd be better off just buying the kit.



Thanks bro!.


----------



## Loki (Jan 30, 2015)

Anybody got experience with the "Smith optics"?  I've used Oakley for many years, great products, highly recommend!


----------



## CrewGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

The ESS rep sent out some crossbow's about a year ago now with the low profile frames which are perfect for under a flight helmet, peltors or whatever your headset of choice is. Fog resistant coating on inside of lenses works well and they have stood up to the abuse well. Logged a few hundred hours of flight time and plenty of range time, schools & etc. with them and no problems. 

Smith has a similar product with a metal frame you can contour to your head to some degree. I don't think you can swap out the lenses from clear to smoke and back though IIRC.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2015)

CrewGuy said:


> The ESS rep sent out some crossbow's about a year ago now with the low profile frames which are perfect for under a flight helmet, peltors or whatever your headset of choice is. Fog resistant coating on inside of lenses works well and they have stood up to the abuse well. Logged a few hundred hours of flight time and plenty of range time, schools & etc. with them and no problems.
> 
> Smith has a similar product with a metal frame you can contour to your head to some degree. I don't think you can swap out the lenses from clear to smoke and back though IIRC.


ESS fix the problem with the wire poking through the side of the frame into your head?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm using Wiley X XL-1's. I like how for stuff that needs it, you can throw on the goggle seal and band, but otherwise wear it as a normal set with the band/seal removed.  I don't have photocromatic lenses for them yet, but I will probably give them a shot since I like not having to doff-don due to varying light conditions.


----------



## CrewGuy (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if they use a wire in the regular crossbow frames still I have never used them. If I'm not flying or at the range I just wear my Gascan's. The low profile frames are so slim that I highly doubt they could fit any kind of support wire in there.

If anyone is interested in the Crossbow's I can provide NSN's for them w/ & w/o the additional low-pro frames. Also contact info for a ESS & Wiley X rep if you need to get in contact with them for unit purchases, etc.


----------



## Sandman3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Boogie Regulators by Smith Optics.  It's the hotness.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 20, 2015)

I highly recommend Oakley M frames.  I've used them for years with zero issues.  I picked up the array which comes in a tough as nails hard case with three lenses so i can pick the color that works best for the particular condition.


----------



## compforce (Apr 20, 2015)

I thought M Frames only had clear ballistic lenses.  The shaded ones are polarized but not ballistic.  Was I mistaken all this time?

OK, they do have ballistic ones now...  guess I need some new lenses for mine.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2015)

compforce said:


> I thought M Frames only had clear ballistic lenses.  The shaded ones are polarized but not ballistic.  Was I mistaken all this time?
> 
> OK, they do have ballistic ones now...  guess I need some new lenses for mine.


Yes.
I don't know if the yellow ones are ballistic but the polarized ones are (clear lenses came later).
That's how we justified them (pissing off all the ACC folks at Pope Airplane Patch).


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 20, 2015)

I love my M frames. They make clear, dark, Amber and I believe yellow lenses all balistic.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 22, 2015)

Every time I see this thread get bumped it reminds me I need new glasses still.  I liked my first Oakleys but of course they don't make them anymore and I don't rock the big bug eye glasses they make for women now.  I may have to go to a Wiley X model of some sort since I need them to be sunglasses as well.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 22, 2015)

Next time we're in Reno and hitting up trader joes, stick your head into the optometrists office and try what they have on. They've got a decent selection of both oakleys and wiley's to give a shot. I'll haul the midget along to the comp store so you can browse uncluttered.


----------

